
Treating the Stone in 16th Century Wales (According to the Vicar of Gwenddwr) - pepys
https://recipes.hypotheses.org/9209
======
Cerium
Title does not match link. Title matches:
[https://recipes.hypotheses.org/9209](https://recipes.hypotheses.org/9209)
While link matches title: "DYEING TO BE CURED".

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We updated the link to the article matching the title.

